# What oil do you use



## SumoLumo

I have a tehcumseh HSSK50 engine. Looking for what oil you guys use in your blowers for best protection. 

Thanks


----------



## CarlB

I use conventional 0-30 weight in my snow blower and other OPE since they really don't get very many hours of use a year.


----------



## HCBPH

*Oil*

I have some H50's, H70's and H100's. I use the OEM recommended oils in them - 5W30.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Most winter applications I've read about recommend 5W-30. I don't have a preference of one brand over another.


----------



## pfn

While it may be overkill I use a synthetic. With synthetics there is virtually no internal wear.


----------



## Talon1189

I just put in Pennzoil 5W-30 in my "Mini Beast" ...


----------



## tuffnell

I use Mobil 5 - 30 and have for years. They are stored in a heated garage so when I have to blow the snow in the -20F temps there is no problem.


----------



## AMSOIL

I would recommend a "30 Weight" Oil. Just a little added information for educational purposes is a *0W-30*, *5W-30*, or *10W-30* is all a "*30 Weight*" Oil. The "W" means Winter and reflects Flow Characteristics. 
*0W-30* will still flow -30 degrees (F) +
*5W-30* will still flow up to -30 degrees (F).
*10W-30* will still flow up to -20 degrees (F).
Whichever you choose just insure is meets OEM specs and is a Synthetic of whichever brand you use. Thanks for your question.


----------



## pfn

AMSOILsaid:
I would recommend a "30 Weight" Oil. Just a little added information for educational purposes is a *0W-30*, *5W-30*, or *10W-30* is all a "*30 Weight*" Oil. The "W" means Winter and reflects Flow Characteristics. 
*0W-30* will still flow -30 degrees (F) +
*5W-30* will still flow up to -30 degrees (F).
*10W-30* will still flow up to -20 degrees (F).
Whichever you choose just insure is meets OEM specs and is a Synthetic of whichever brand you use. Thanks for your question.

I can't say I agree with this. 
A multi-viscosity achieves it's ability to work in such variable conditions by the addition of polymers that stretch with heat. At low temps the polymers are short so the oil flows easily. As the temp increases the polymers lengthen and flow more slowly and the oil is not too "thin" to properly lubricate the parts. 
At least that's my understanding of how it all works. 
If there is no difference between multi-viscosity oils and single viscosity oils why does EVERY manufacture make a recommendation based on temp?


----------



## CarlB

pfn said:


> AMSOILsaid:
> I would recommend a "30 Weight" Oil. Just a little added information for educational purposes is a *0W-30*, *5W-30*, or *10W-30* is all a "*30 Weight*" Oil. The "W" means Winter and reflects Flow Characteristics.
> *0W-30* will still flow -30 degrees (F) +
> *5W-30* will still flow up to -30 degrees (F).
> *10W-30* will still flow up to -20 degrees (F).
> Whichever you choose just insure is meets OEM specs and is a Synthetic of whichever brand you use. Thanks for your question.
> 
> I can't say I agree with this.
> A multi-viscosity achieves it's ability to work in such variable conditions by the addition of polymers that stretch with heat. At low temps the polymers are short so the oil flows easily. As the temp increases the polymers lengthen and flow more slowly and the oil is not too "thin" to properly lubricate the parts.
> At least that's my understanding of how it all works.
> If there is no difference between multi-viscosity oils and single viscosity oils why does EVERY manufacture make a recommendation based on temp?


I have to agree with Pfn. that is how i understand multi viscosity oil to perform as well.


----------



## AMSOIL

This will shed some more light on your question. 



The Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE) developed 11 distinct single-grade motor oil viscosity classifications or grades: SAE 0W, SAE 5W, SAE 10W, SAE 15W, SAE 20W,SAE 25W, SAE 20, SAE 30, SAE 40, SAE 50 and SAE 60. These viscosity grades designate the specific ranges the particular oil falls into. The “W” indicates the grade is suitable for use in cold temperatures. (Think of the “W” as meaning “Winter”). The classifications increase numerically; the lower the number, the lower the number the lower the temperature at which the oil can be used for safe and effective engine protection. Higher numbers reflect better protection for high- heat and high-load situations.

Single-grade oils have a limited range of protection and therefore a limited number of uses. With today’s well refined high viscosity index oils, however, an SAE 20 oil will usually meet the viscosity requirements of SAE 20W and vice versa. Those that do are classified SAE 20W-20. 

This multi-grade or multi-viscosity ability increases an oil’s usefulness because it meets the requirements of two or more classifications. 

Examples of multi-viscosity oils are SAE 5W-20, SAE 5W-30, SAE 10W-30, SAE 15W-40 and SAE 20W-50. The number with the “W” designates the oil’s properties at low temperatures, while the other number characterizes its properties at high temperatures. For instance, a multi-viscosity 10W-30 oil meets the 10W criteria when cold and the 30 criteria once hot. SAE 10W-30 and SAE 5W-30 are widely used because under all but extremely hot or cold conditions, they are light enough for easy engine cranking at low temperatures and heavy enough to protect at high temperatures.


----------



## HDNewf

I use the same oil that goes in my car and truck: Fully synthetic Group4 SAE 5W-30.

In my case that means Mobil 1, but I'm sure that AMSOIL (David) will be happy to explain that Mobil 1 is not the only quality brand available.

There are some synthetics I don't use though...They are not all the same.

I only change the oil once a year (in the Spring just before storage). The added cost of using good oil is miniscule compared to the benefits if you keep machines for a long time.

HDNewf.


----------



## bwdbrn1

I always wondered what those designations meant. Thanks for the explanation AMSOIL


----------



## KimbaWLion

While knowing all those designations they have other ones too! I think N is the current hightest. As long as you use a synthetic you can't go wrong! I love that NEVER congeal part of Synthetic Oil. My Honda Odyssey had 227K on it before those herd of deer took it out...


----------

